# Removal of Front left fender.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I wanted to get some guidence before I jumped the gun..

To remove the fender is it just those bolts on the lip that attaches under the hood? Or is there something else. 

Thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what are you taking it off for dude? There are 10 mm bolts all over the place to take it off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it's mangled 

Got a new one!!


----------



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

*well.........*

when i took off the right front mangled fender, this is what i did. There are the screws that are on top, where the hood falls. There are screws on the bottom lip, Under car where the seam is for the body/frame thing, i think there is 2 or 3 for the fender. There is one on the inside of where the door opens and closes. There are 3 or four attached to the front plastic bumper piece, need a really long extension to get the one at the top. Undo the light and voila, fender off. Piece of cake, took me all of 20 min. to get it off. I got pics of it off at http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/547527

hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks man


----------

